# documentary on bbc2...



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

...was on this eve called 'A Home for Maisie'..about the adoption of an older child with a lot problems..was extremely interesting..if you missed it I'd recommend trying to get it on catch up..

kj x


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Here's the iPlayer link for anyone who needs it.....

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b010fq2d/A_Home_for_Maisie/

I've not seen it yet, not on in Scotland till ridiculously late so I'll try and watch it tomorrow. Looks very interesting.

Bx

/links


----------



## lconn (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh my God, the tears and snotty nose are only just starting to dry up.How sad was it.Tears where tripping me.How brill was the parents, and the child was so cute.Glad of a happy ending though, maisie was so happy.Find it so heart renching that maisie had 10 mums by age of 7 (something like that).Love a happy ending and wish Maisie and her family all the luck and support in the world.Their so tolerant and patient and loving.Fab!
p.s the dogs were gorgeous too.


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

It was a great programme, was like watching my son, and highlighted how many of us adoptive parents have to fight to get our children the help that they so desperately need, well worth watching, and I for would would like to thank the parents for allowing the film to be made and highlighting the issue.


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Thanks KJ, I didn't know about this programme.  Sounds interesting.  I'll catch it on the i-player.


----------



## peacelily (Feb 24, 2006)

I watched it too KJ - just put a comment on ** about it - lots of tears here too!  What an amazing couple.


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Me too - was very emotional.


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Just watched it on the i-player.  Very moving ...

A very special couple indeed.


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Wow!

Just watched it. NOTHING makes me emotional like that just did!  

Amazing programme, the best adoption programme I have ever seen and absolutely fasinating watching the therapy sessions.

Amazing parents, and a very special little girl.  

If you haven't seen it yet, make sure you do!

Bx


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

I've just watched Maisie on iPlayer......very emotional.  

I can see all three of my kids in her - DS really struggled when he first came and the girls had their moments too....unfortunately there is no similar therapy up here.  I think we are getting there but its been a long hard road....their early experiences were not dissimilar to the stories shared on the programme.  I found some of the stats disturbing too - especially 1/3 of adoptions of children aged 5+ fail, 1/3 struggle ..... ours were 8,6 and 4 when placed.

I am wondering about letting my 11 year old watch it - what do you think?  What about the younger two (9&7)?

Bop


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i dunno Bop..maybe? theres been a discussion on AUK message boards and some people had let their kids watch..perhaps have a read on there?

kj x


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

watched it last nite.....yes, lotsa tears! they were a really amazing couple weren't they?  the poor little girl had been thru an awful lot as well by the looks of it. 


Bop -    dunno about watching it, think maybe ur eldest would be ok but not sure about the younger 2. its so difficult isnt it?  


xxxx


----------



## Arcticfox (Oct 21, 2010)

Also made me cry. The mum and dad were such lovely giving people. I know I couldn't do it day after day.
I'm on my ICSI 2ww atm so quite emotional anyway. When the counsellor said to Maisie she was sure her foster mum would have loved to have had Maisie from her own tummy, that was just too much for me


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2011/apr/09/gatwick-baby-abandoned-1986

_Gatwick Baby: Abandoned at Birth__, is on 13 April on BBC3 at 9pm_

This is also on this evening and sounds very interesting. It is about a baby, who at 10days old in 1986 was abandoned at Gatwick Airport. It explores his quest as an adult to find his heritage and his mother. 

Yet to watch the Maisie programme but plan to watch it soon and will take your advice and have some tissues handy!


Irish x



/links


----------



## flowersinthewindow (Sep 21, 2010)

Hiya

I watched it when i woke up feeling ill in the middle of the night, plugged into the laptop with headphones and DH asleep next to me. Tears were rolling down my face! I echo the comments made by others about what a wonderful family. And the amazing strength of the children. There needs to be easier access for support and therapy- I work with 3 to 5 year olds and see quite a few very angry children and it is so hard to find therapy for them.

love to all

Flowersinthewindow


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

The part of the documentary that moved me the most was at the end when Masie got up from the table and went to 'clink' glasses with her mum  .


----------



## lconn (Sep 4, 2009)

yeh, i agree with yous, both scenes made me blub.I cried start to finish then rang me mum to tell her about it, and was still crying, and blowing snotty nose.


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

I watched in on Iplayer and thought it was the best thing I had seen on adoption just felt so close to my life (minus the other 7 chidren god knows how they cope with 9   )

I can understand your thoughts Bop, I want to show DS so he knows he is not the only one who feels the way he does but at 7 I think he is too young to understand the programme properly.  Maisie appeared to understand what she was doing even if she did not understand what was triggering her behaviour unfortunately DS is too young to understand his anger in any way.

I so applaud that couple for showing how it can be.

Cindy


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

Well I let my 11 year old watch it and it was good as it started a useful discussion about her and how she feels about stuff.  She handled it well and has taken it in her stride.  

I then let my 9 year old watch - he has found it harder, but useful too.  He is a bit unsettled today - probably because of the three he is the most like Maisie (he was very like her when he arrived!) and has asked some good questions.  

I think the 7 year old is too young so she doesn't even know the others have watched it.  

Bop


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

Bop

Im glad ur 2 found it useful. As you say, it maybe gave the kids a way to start the conversations etc.   

xxxx


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

My 7 yr old was obviously still awake when me and hubby were watching it on Monday night, and like most of our children has super hearing, he started to call down asking what we were watching, he does call down a lot, but never to ask what we are watching, so just hearing, unsettled him, I will not be showing him the programme, because we are only just really coming out the other side of a very difficult time, and I just feel it would be to much for him to take, but it did give us something to talk about and I did explain to him what it was about, and how the little gitl in the programme was like him and how she found things difficult like he does.


----------

